# Phillips LED Ultinon bulbs for map and dome lights



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

2019 RS hatchback with projecter headlights


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Also, is this correct for license plate?


*194WLED Ultinon LED - White*
194WLED


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

moko said:


> Also, is this correct for license plate?
> 
> 
> *194WLED Ultinon LED - White*
> 194WLED


yes


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> yes


What about the dome and map lights?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

moko said:


> What about the dome and map lights?


Also 194's









Front Dome Light LED for 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (one)


Add increased light output and a more modern appearance with our Front Dome Light LED for 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (one).




www.diodedynamics.com













Map Light LEDs for 2011-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (pair)


Add increased light output and a more modern appearance with our Map Light LEDs for 2011-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (pair).




www.diodedynamics.com


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

I used these and they're great.








15.3US $ |AutoEC 4pcs/set 12V LED Interior panel Dome Map Reading Lights Mirror Lights Kit Package For Chevrolet Cruze 12V #LDK22|Signal Lamp| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

